# Make up ideas for homecoming!



## STolEn_KisS (Sep 10, 2007)

So, homecoming's coming up soon and I need some ideas for my makeup.
I wear soft, neutral brown eyeshadow everyday so I wanted to spice it up for the dance. 

I'll be wearing:
-mini black dress.
-silver or gold accesories
-black or silver heels 

I have black asian hair with golden brown highlights and I don't want anything that'll clash with teh colors. I'm also tan and I want something not too unnatural but dramatic and sexy. lol. Can someone give me some ideas for my eye makeup please? Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 13, 2007)

purple smokey eye!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 13, 2007)

for me, i would do my makeup according to my jewellery tones..... so is it gold or silver?


----------

